# Unerwartete Hilfe...



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte bereits über mein Elstern Problem berichtet. Zu meinem grossen Erstaunen habe ich nun aber völlig unerwartete Hilfe bekommen. Ich war schon drauf und dran, die "Luftpumpe" als Meinungsverstärker einzusetzen, da konnte ich folgendes beobachten:
Elster landet am Teichrand, beugt sich über das Wasser und scheint sich ein potentielles Opfer zu wählen. Im nächsten Moment ein lautes Vogelgekreische, und ein Amselmännchen stürzt sich wie ein Kamikazeflieger auf die Elster. (Die Amseln leben schon jahrelang bei uns im Garten). 
Die Elster springt erstaunt zurück, die Amsel hackt wie von Sinnen auf die Elster ein, die sich gar nicht so schnell drehen kann, um sich gegen die wütende Amsel zu wehren. Schlielich kommt auch noch das Amselweibchen zu Hilfe, und dann flogen buchstäblich die Fetzen, oder genauer gesagt, die Federn. Und zwar die der Elster, die gar nicht so recht wußte, wie ihr geschah. Das ganze dauerte etwa 3 Minuten, und am drolligsten war , nachdem die Elster  fluchtartig den Garten verließ, das Amselmännchen zu beobachten. Es flog auf den Gartenzaun, und schmiss sich regelrecht in Positur. Schwanz steil nach oben , Bauch rein, Brust raus und blickte sich regelrecht triumphierend um. So nach dem Motto: Habt ihr das auch alle gesehen? Ich bin der Größte....feiert mich!
War sehr lustig anzuschauen. Ich vermute mal, das die Amseln irgendwo in der Nähe ein Nest haben, und durch die Anwesenheit der Elster ihre Brut in Gefahr sahen.  Ich habe seitdem mehrmals beobachten können, das die Elster gnadenlos attackiert wird, sobald sie in unseren Graten kommt. Vielleicht habt ihr so etwas ja auch schon mal beobachtet.

Liebe Grüße, Claus


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo Claus, 

Nö, sowas hab' ich noch nicht gesehen, aber gelesen hab' ich's gern. 
Schöne Geschichte.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo Claus,


nette Geschichte...


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

*Hi Claus_01........

Echt tolle story     aber ich bin der Meinung du hast heimlich aus den LIEBEN NETTEN Amselpaar einfach zu ein paar Kampfamseln ausgebildet und dazu kann ich nur noch sagen :respekt: :respekt: :respekt: das kann nicht jeder......     *


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

*Kampfmaschinen*

Hi Bart,
also, ich hab die Amseln wirklich nicht zu Killeramseln ausgebildet...Ehrenwort.  
Aber auch eine Katze wurde lautstark beschimpft und im Tiefflug überflogen. Ich springe jedesmal auf, wenn ich das wütende Gezwitscher der Amseln höre und renne zur Terasse, um nach dem Rechten zu schauen. Wie gesagt, ich denke, die Amseln haben irgendwo im Garten ihr Nest mit Jungen, deshalb die Agressivität. Ich hab schon meine Digicam parat gelegt, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, mal ein beweiskräftiges Foto zu schiessen...

Liebe Grüße,
                    Claus


----------

